# How to make my Fans 5v



## MoonPig (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey,

I need to make the fans (Xiggy XLF) on my PA120.3 5v. At 12v their just too loud when my PC is on overnight.

I have the powered straight from the PSU on a 4pin molex, then a chain of 4pin to 3pin.

I have lots of spare cables, so i can cut etc.

Is there anything i can do without buying a resistors? If not, can i just put a resistor on a 4pin moles extension, on the 12v line, and that work?

Thanks.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 13, 2009)

Is a fan controller not an option?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 13, 2009)

It is, but thats like £20+ and means i have to stick one under my desk. 

If someone has a Black or Silver 6fan controller, let me know.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hey,
> 
> I need to make the fans (Xiggy XLF) on my PA120.3 5v. At 12v their just too loud when my PC is on overnight.
> 
> ...



simply relocate the cables.the 2 blacks are ground,red is 5 volt,yellow is 12 volt. remove the pins from the fans molex socket (you have to squeeze them a little with plyers) put the pin from the yellow cable in the hole, where the red cable was before, you now should hear a sound difference. you can also put the red cable in the hole, where yellow cable was before,so it doesnt short out anything. now you just have to be careful, the molex plug,leading away from the molex socket its not for normal use anymore, just for fans, because you interchanged 5 and 12 volt. i do it this way for many fans.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

is 5v even enough to turn the fans?
i have severeal fans on a fan controller, and while i admit they are not the same fans as his, every 12v fan i have tried just seems to die at about 5-6v.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2009)

I was thinking like an old volume knob or like a celieng fan switch with a dimmer.....

I assume they are on one lead of the PSU, you could use something like these and make it one turn silent/leafblowermodes. http://www.potentiometer.com/select_precision.cfm?session_num=2009111301323072

Just be sure it can handle 12V and the amp load of the fans after it.

In my experience Xig fans wont run with less than 7V


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 13, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> is 5v even enough to turn the fans?
> i have severeal fans on a fan controller, and while i admit they are not the same fans as his, every 12v fan i have tried just seems to die at about 5-6v.



every 12v fan i used, ran flawlessly at 5. but fan controllers can be shitty, my revoltec controller for example, has such a high signal noise, i nearly have to run them at full, because the lower i go, the more they squeal (REALLY LOUD,only 20% more silent than at 12v )


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 13, 2009)

Found a 3 fan controller, then spilt the cables in two.

Looks to be working. Got it part way round. One setting only the LEDs show, then theres the setting i have it on now (silent but spinning and push a decent amount of air), then theres the top setting thats the same as them being on the PSU line.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 13, 2009)

You can get 12v , 7v , or 5v out a molex. & yes that 7v is safe.


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 6, 2010)

Other than fans, is this safe for a 12Vdc WCing pump? 

I have a DDC 12VDC@10W that would work very quite at 7VDC.  Is this really safe?


----------



## closer (Oct 6, 2010)

Feeding the voltage back into the supply which what you are doing when applying the 7V trick is fine for a few fans. For a pump probably not a good idea.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> You can get 12v , 7v , or 5v out a molex. & yes that 7v is safe.
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/23qyxzr.gif http://i38.tinypic.com/2itmn1t.jpg



It's right here too lol
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/137

Just do what DonInKansas said  by a fan controller lol.  You can get them with Rosewill fans for $7


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 6, 2010)

Perhaps something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XQOQSS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

*Be careful, because some fans need more than 5V or 7V voltage to start.*


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 6, 2010)

1 year old... Nice bump, lol.


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 6, 2010)

*Ah, I asked the question if a pump can run on 7VDC and people keep talking about fans. *


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 7, 2010)

bmaverick said:


> *Ah, I asked the question if a pump can run on 7VDC and people keep talking about fans. *



Make a new thread. People only take notice of the first post


----------

